# 66180 Aqueous Shunt



## coderguy1939 (Aug 6, 2008)

Prior to 2008, in an ASC the shunt and graft for Medicare patients for the above referenced procedure were coded with L8612 and L8610 which now have N1 status indicators.  Reimbursement went up from $762 to $1032.  Is that increase meant to cover the cost of the shunt and graft?


----------



## mbort (Aug 6, 2008)

I believe you are correct coderguy


----------

